# HF mini mill. Problem with graduated dial on Z axis



## vincent52100 (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi all. I have a question on my new HF mini mill. On the fine adjust knob I can’t move the graduated dial to set zero. Is it normal for it to not move? I’ve applied a lot of pressure to it but no luck. Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## homebrewed (Dec 15, 2018)

The dial on my fine feed knob turns pretty easily, so you've got a problem in there.  Does the knob turn easily?  If not, that might be a clue on what is going on.


----------



## vincent52100 (Dec 15, 2018)

Right, knob turns fine. It must be really stuck.


----------



## homebrewed (Dec 16, 2018)

It's possible there is some debris in there that needs to be removed, or perhaps there's a manufacturing problem that needs to be addressed. 

But be careful when pulling the dial off.  There is a little leaf spring that is used to produce a bit of friction between the dial and knob (so the dial stays where you set it).  IIRC It rides in a groove that is machined into the  knob, and is under compression when the dial is installed.  Those springs have been known to leap out into the great unknown when given the chance!


----------

